# Two bows battle it out.....



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

so set them both up and use one in each hand . JK take them both shoot something with each of them


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*U got the right answer!*

:cheers:


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*It's the FIRST shot that counts.*

Take one out one day, with ONE arrow. Shoot from your max distance. 
The next day take out the other one, with ONE arrow. Shoot from the same spot.
Whichever one hits where you want is the one to hunt with.
I wish I had that problem. I had to sell my bow before I could get another one.
:bump2:


----------



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds to me like you need another Z.


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*The first shot does count!*

That is a good idea. 

Update: The Destroyer 340 is redeeming itself a bit or I'm shooting better. I have taken both bows out- leaving one behind. I'm cutting vanes with the Destroyer now. The Z has a kisser button and the 340 doesn't. I was trying to do away with the pacifier- but to make things fair I may have to add one just to see.

I am very fortunate to have both of these bows in my possession. I'd love to have a Matthews Monster 7 in the mix also- but things are complicated enough as it stands. I like the qualities of the 2 I've selected and they are all the bow I need for years to come.


----------



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you have two bows you love. I am not a Mathews "fan boy" by any stretch. It took me weeks and countless hours of shooting MANY bows to come to a decision. I REALLY wanted a Monster but the draw cycle just didn't agree with my bad shoulder. I liked the Reezen, which is why I bought one. However, it had some tough competition. If I had the money I would have both a Reezen and an Elite GT500. I've told myself when I have the means I am going to pick up a used one. I figure that way I will not want for a new bow some time into the future. 

Bill


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

wam6187 said:


> I'm glad to hear you have two bows you love. I am not a Mathews "fan boy" by any stretch. It took me weeks and countless hours of shooting MANY bows to come to a decision. I REALLY wanted a Monster but the draw cycle just didn't agree with my bad shoulder. I liked the Reezen, which is why I bought one. However, it had some tough competition. If I had the money I would have both a Reezen and an Elite GT500. I've told myself when I have the means I am going to pick up a used one. I figure that way I will not want for a new bow some time into the future.
> 
> Bill


Bill,
Thanks for your comments. I, like you, have waited many years to do this with bows. I've always done it with rifles and justified it. Why would one not test all their weapons in the same manner? Yes, funds do come into play- but at least you know there is a pretty good market for reputable bows here.

There are so many quality bows out there. Then I found this site and quickly bought three used bows and sold two old ones. I've been able to shoot 3 different bow mfg that I've never shot before. I shot Matthews bows for 15 years and had great luck with them. 

I shot both bows yesterday and neither bow is willing to give in. The draw cycle on the Destroyer is a little easier on me, but I am pulling about 6# more with the Z so all things are not equal. The Z is shooting a little flatter for me now that I've worked out the grip.

If I can afford to keep both bows I plan to. Thanks for following my thread.

Peace,
Greg


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are some very good reviews and replys. While I have the same problem with my 2 bows, they are on the next coin size down. However, after reading about 2 brands I want to try, my wife gave me the thumbs up on our trip to TX to visit a local shop that will have them. Thank you for an unbiased review that also helped me gain favor to try them with the household sporting goods go or no-go'er....


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

*hunting bow choice*

For hunting I personally always opt for the bow that Will retain the most energy at the *lowest* weight setting.
Pulling allot of weight in cold weather when sitting for a Long period is no longer necessary. And being that a really good shooter, should only shoot to 30 to 35 yards on a deer answers the accuracy problem.

Just another .02cents


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

no1huntmaster said:


> For hunting I personally always opt for the bow that Will retain the most energy at the *lowest* weight setting.
> Pulling allot of weight in cold weather when sitting for a Long period is no longer necessary. And being that a really good shooter, should only shoot to 30 to 35 yards on a deer answers the accuracy problem.
> 
> Just another .02cents


Good point...

I will have to say that the Destroyer is easier on my bad, left shoulder. It is the lighter and lower poundage of the two bows. I will go for whichever feels best- turkey day is just a couple of days away.


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*on any given Sunday...*

I pulled out my Martin Warthog and outshot both of the above mentioned bows yesterday. 

I'm really enjoying this epic battle with these nice bows. If only I had another in the mix to confuse me a little more. hehe


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay- I cut a deal with my wife- I picked up a Destroyer 350 last week to make an even 4 bows under the condition 2 have to go after I do my testing.

So, if you have a 28.5 DL and like any of the 4 bows I'm testing- follow along....two will have to be sold here.

Right now the D340 is edging out the Elite Z28 by comfort and shootablity alone. Both shoot on par with one another on the range, grouping quite well out to 48 yards. 

The Warthog is a special bow but I just can't seem to get over the pronounced bump in the draw cycle at the end. I'm thinking this bow would make an excellent youth hunting bow with a whisker biscuit to stop the bouncing arrow.


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

It will be interesting to hear how the 350 does versus the others. There is an article by baldyhunter about hwo to tuen the 350 that I read last night. I found it informative and had to read it twice as he lost me on some serving detail for the yoke.

Anyway, always interested in what is new and how the engineering envelope is being pushed...good or bad.

AKMatt


----------



## BTBB (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you ever chronoed the destroyer w/ a broadhead?


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

AKMATT said:


> It will be interesting to hear how the 350 does versus the others. There is an article by baldyhunter about hwo to tuen the 350 that I read last night. I found it informative and had to read it twice as he lost me on some serving detail for the yoke.
> 
> Anyway, always interested in what is new and how the engineering envelope is being pushed...good or bad.
> 
> AKMatt


I read that article as you suggested. I'm going to stick with stock strings for now. I setup my 350 with the QAD Pro Series and there were some clearance issues regarding the flexguard. I had to play with the containment bar (which is not adjustable on this model) quite some time to keep it from touching the flexguard. Note: there is also very little windage (side to side) adjustment on this rest with the 350. 

Installed a Sword twilight hunter and really do like the push button lighting versus the mysterious twist style. This sight seems foolproof. 

My initial impressions are that the 350 is smooth and fast. The Gold Tip hunters 5575's flew the best out of this rig. Shockless and quiet as a church mouse. I have yet to paper tune-but I am already grouping well at 35 yards with no peep (just sighting off the string) anchoring on the side of my nose in a consistent manner. Lots of testing and tuning left to do before decisions are made.



> Have you ever chronoed the destroyer w/ a broadhead?


No sir- I've yet to chronograph any of these setups. The past owners have given me their data but I've changed up on arrows and lengths. I really need to just buy a good quality chrono and do it myself. I'll post when I do. I may never have this much nice gear in my possession ever again at the same time- so I'm going to enjoy it a few more weeks.


----------



## bonie (Feb 22, 2008)

*detroyer speed*

I would also be interested in the destroyer speed. I had a 101st @ 60lbs with a 318gr arrow @31"draw got 342fps with hunting shafts @410grs I got 328fps. real curious about the Destroyer 350.


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

no1huntmaster said:


> For hunting I personally always opt for the bow that Will retain the most energy at the *lowest* weight setting.
> Pulling allot of weight in cold weather when sitting for a Long period is no longer necessary. And being that a really good shooter, should only shoot to 30 to 35 yards on a deer answers the accuracy problem.
> 
> Just another .02cents


I am personally quite satisfied going with the 62# max on both Destroyers. It may be the single reason the Z28 is taking the back seat now because of its higher poundage. I'm 45 now....not 22. Both Destroyers are an absolute joy to shoot and shoot a lot. The key to efficiency is practicing tons and I'm able to do that with both of these bows. The 350 is a very sweet drawing bow and I'm perceiving a little more felt letoff with it.


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*350 speeds*



bonie said:


> I would also be interested in the destroyer speed. I had a 101st @ 60lbs with a 318gr arrow @31"draw got 342fps with hunting shafts @410grs I got 328fps. real curious about the Destroyer 350.


For those interested- I'm getting 305 fps @ 62# using a 365 grain Gold Tip Hunter. I am very pleased with the Destroyer's capabilities.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

*Turn down the Z*

My suggestion would be to turn down the Elite to be equal or at least closer to the Destroyer(s) in draw weight. That would be a more even comparison, easier on your shoulder through the tests, and then it is time to compare accuracy with broadheads.

You did not say so, but have you BH tuned and have all bows hitting FP with BH? If not, that would be a revealing exercise - is one bow easier to BH tune with no issues?

Since they are all very good bows, I would rate BH accuracy as the number one deciding factor.

Good luck.


----------

